# Epicmountfarmen auf lvl 80ig?



## Norgannon (19. Januar 2009)

Grüezi Zusammen

Ich bin nun seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer lvl 80iger mit meiner Untoten Holy Priesterin...
Nun stellt sich ein Problem... seid lvl 70 spiele ich Holypriest und habe es bis heute nur zum 60% Flugmount geschafft... das will ich nun endlich ändern... als Berufe habe ich Schneiderei & Kräuterkunde... leider ist der Alchi, dem ich die Kräuter immer verkauft habe für einen Anderen Raid, aus WoW ausgestiegen...

z.Z. habe ich gerademal 300g zusammen... habt ihr Tipps wie mann schnell auf die knapp 6000g für das Epicmount kommt?
Immer zu bedenken halt mit dem Hintergrund... ich bin Holypriest... Farmen, ist abartig schwierig für mich....

Beste Grüsse

Norgannon


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2009)

1. Falsches Forum

2. Questen ist imemr noch eine Option -und sag jetzt nicht dass Du das als Holy nicht schaffst.

3. Ich bin sicher deine Kräuter gehen auch im AH weg.

4. Was ist z.B. mit Buff Food? Kochen und angeln kann jeder, aber viele kaufen den Kram lieber teuer im AH.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2009)

Questen ftw. 4 Stunden in den Sturmgipfeln = 1k Gold. Das dürfte in anderen Gebieten nicht sooo viel anders sein.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Mein Tipp: Verlern Schneiderei, leg dir Kürschnerei zu. Das hat man, von ganz unten angefangen, locker an einem Tag auf Nordend-Niveau. Dann heist es farmen, farmen, farmen. Wie Tikume schon sagt, Kochkunst und Angeln, weil Buffood und die Mats dazu meistens aussem AH gekauft werden, und nebenbei ist ab und an beim Angeln auch mal was nettes Blaues dabei, dass man im AH verscherbeln kann. 
Dann alte Instanzen machen (Classic-Inis), das Zeug beim Vendor verticken, ist zwar nicht ganz so viel Gold, aber die Anstrengung senkt sich gegen 0 (einfach durchrennen, kloppen, Autolooten usw.)

Ich frag mich echt, was manche Leute mit der ganzen Kohle anstellen, dass beim Leveln auf die 80 zusammen kommt. Ich bin mit ca. 3,5k Gold ins Addon gestartet, als ich 80 war hatte ich knappe 6k.


----------



## Morphheus (19. Januar 2009)

das würde mich auch interessieren ich stehe mit meinem dk aufm schlauch /push


----------



## b0mb4z (19. Januar 2009)

Einfach die noch fehlenden Quests machen... als 80er kommen so pro quest gut und gerne 15-25 gold zusammen (je nach Questreward).
Anschließend gibts noch die Daily Quests. So einfach gabs noch nie Kohle^^
Zu guter letzt einfach, wie oben schon erwähnt, einen Sammelberuf wählen und die Sachen im Ah verticken. 
Erze, Kräuter und Leder sind immer sehr gefragt und geben sehr gutes, leicht verdientes Geld.
Ich selber habe mit meinem DK-Twink innerhalb einer Woche die 6k fürs Epic-Flugmount zusammengehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldermahn (19. Januar 2009)

Kräuter im AH verkaufen lohnt sich. Ansonsten kann auch nen Holy recht ordentlich farmen, aber Kräuter verkaufen wird dir am meisten bringen.

Ansonsten kann ich allen nur sagen das sie ihr Köpfchen mal einsetzen sollen, mit jedem Beruf kann man Gold machen. (Na OK Ingi nehm ich mal raus, der is nur zum Spass haben)


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Geheimtipp noch von mir, dafür brauchst du eigentlich nur Geduld und Zeit, keinen Beruf oder sonstiges.
1. Kauf dir die Mats für einen Titanstahlbarren im AH (auf meinem Server ca. 80-100 Gold für alles, 70, wenn ich mir die Titanbarren noch extra zusammenschustern lasse)
2. Im Handelschannel nach CD für den Titanstahlbarren fragen
3. Soviele Titanstahlbarren wie möglich herstellen lassen von vielen Bergbauern (gibt genügend, die den CD für 20 Gold vergeben)
4. Titanstahlbarren ins AH für 200-250 Gold stellen (auch wieder serverabhängig)
5. Gold kassieren

Ich hab mir zum Beispiel an einem Tag 8 Titanstahlbarren für den Titanstahlzerstörer zusammen geholt, dabei gerade mal 700 Gold hingeblättert. Einer meiner Gildenkollegen hat sich die Barren einfach aus dem AH gekauft, der war dann aber mit 2200 Gold dabei, nur um dir mal ein paar Fakten dazu zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würdest du jetzt die 8 Barren zu je 250 Gold verschachern, würde dir das erst mal ein Brutto von 2000 Gold reinbringen, dein Reingewinn beträgt dann 1300 Gold. Ist ne Runde Sache, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (19. Januar 2009)

Morphheus schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren ich stehe mit meinem dk aufm schlauch /push



Ja da ist der gut aufgehoben.

@TE:

Also mit Kräuterkunde solltest du ne Mark machen können. Darüber hinaus versteh ich nicht, wie du mitm 80er char auf 300 Gold landen kannst. Loch in der Tasche oder so ? EIn paar tausend bekommt man nur durch die normalen Quests auf dem Weg von 70 auf 80. Dazu noch ein paar tausend nur durch gesammelten Stoff, grüne Klamotten etc. OHNE Farmberuf oder Tipps, von ganz alleine.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Hab damals noch zu BC zeiten als Farmen für Holys nahezu unmöglich war (Noch weniger Schaden als jetzt) durch die Heroicdailies und die normalen solodailies mir mein Epic nach und nach zusammengequestet (4 Tage vor der Insel hatte ichs zusammen... Hab ich mich geärgert^^)


----------



## Kalle1978 (19. Januar 2009)

realten schrieb:


> Ja da ist der gut aufgehoben.
> 
> @TE:
> 
> Also mit Kräuterkunde solltest du ne Mark machen können. Darüber hinaus versteh ich nicht, wie du mitm 80er char auf 300 Gold landen kannst. Loch in der Tasche oder so ? EIn paar tausend bekommt man nur durch die normalen Quests auf dem Weg von 70 auf 80. Dazu noch ein paar tausend nur durch gesammelten Stoff, grüne Klamotten etc. OHNE Farmberuf oder Tipps, von ganz alleine.



Richtig, was passiert mit dem Gold? Ich habe 5000 Gold ohne Groß zu farmen und habe mir alle Mounts bis jetzt gekauft. ich habe mit 0 Gold Stuffe 70 angefangen und bis jetzt bestimmt schon 10k ausgegeben.

Tipp alles was Du selber nicht brauchst im AH verkaufen, grün, stoff, Blumen.


----------



## Mitzushi (19. Januar 2009)

Einfach jeden Tag die Dailys in Eiskrone machen. Allein dort gibt es schon etliche, die sich fix machen lassen (man kann auch noch alle restlichen Qs machen, die man dort noch offen hat).
Dazu noch einige in den anderen Gebieten wie Sturmgipfel usw.
Pro Q bringt es etwa 13 G, bei Gruppen Dailys etwa 22 G.
Und nebenher farmen. (Leder, Erz, Stoffe, grüner/blauer Loot)
Es droppen zum Beispiel eine Menge Froststoff (Eiskrone) und Elementkristalle (Sturmgipfel) in den Gebieten.
Dessen Preis ist zwar inzwischen wieder gefallen, aber so hat man trotzdem ein kleines Taschengeld verdient.
Bin ebenso gerade dabei mein episches Fliegen zusammenzusparen und komme eigentlich gut voran.

Zusätzlich habe ich meinem DK-Twink nur Farmberufe angelernt, so dass er beim Leveln auch noch soviel wie möglich mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Latharíl (19. Januar 2009)

mach die questerfolge...geh in inis...dann farm und verkauf das ganze im ah...

es gibt so viele wege und mittel...man muss es nur wollen


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> es gibt so viele wege und mittel...


Die meisten wollen aber das Gold so lange ins Gemächt geschoben bekommen, bis es ihnen durch die Nasenlöcher katapultartig wieder herausschiesst, nur um dann zu meckern, dass ihre Nase andauernd klimpert...


----------



## battschack (19. Januar 2009)

Guten moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein tipp wird dir zwar nicht viel bringen aber ich habe mit meinen dk z.B von 55-80 am schluss ca. 9000g gehabt und das nur mit questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe bis 77sitnk normal gequeset danach nur noch innis gemacht so hatte ich noch 3oder 4gebiete  offen zum questen was natürlich sehr viel gold rein bringt durch die quest items wo man dann eh nicht mehr braucht weil man alles vom innis hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + das bonus gold weil man 80ist


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

How not to do it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1389968


----------



## Agrimor (19. Januar 2009)

Also das ist ja wirklich gar kein Problem. 

Alleine beim Questen machst Du schon extrem viel Gold. Und die Gewürze gehen eh prima weg.

Ich habe so ein Abkommen mit einer Alchimistin, dass ich ihr Fische, die für Alchi wichtig sind, besorge und sie versorgt mich dafür mit Fläschchen für den Raid. Wenn ich einen Stack von ihren Fischen zusammen habe, habe ich nebenher genug andere Fische, um sie für ca. 120G im AH instant loszubekommen. Und das ist bei weitem nicht die beste Einnahmequelle.

Mit Farmen + Quests nebenher sind mehrere hundertG/Stunde problemlos machbar.


----------



## ANubiZzz (19. Januar 2009)

n morgen,

mein tipp. ruf erst mal den herrn zwegert in berlin an. das klingt nach nem wirklich harten fall.
Check mal unbedingt deine ausgaben/einahmen situation, ich denke bei dir wird da der schuh drücken den es ist nicht möglich das mann mit sch/kräuter zeug und frisch auf 80 nur 300G in der tasch hat."

und wie du zu G kommst, ließ aufmerksam die tipps übermir, sind n paar gute dabei =)


----------



## Serenas (19. Januar 2009)

"Questen, Questen und nochmal Questen. Es gibt auf 80 kaum eine bessere Verdienstmöglichkeit 
und nebenbei kann man noch Kräuter, Erze, Häute und Stoffe sammeln." _Sprach der Papagei.
_


P.S. Eine berechtigte Frage ist doch, wieso gibt es keine Mamagei?


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Serenas schrieb:


> "Questen, Questen und nochmal Questen. Es gibt auf 80 kaum eine bessere Verdienstmöglichkeit
> und nebenbei kann man noch Kräuter, Erze, Häute und Stoffe sammeln." _Sprach der Papagei.
> _
> 
> ...


Die Emanzipation der Vögelinnen wird von Konservativen Kormoranen unterdrückt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (19. Januar 2009)

Gold wird einem eh schon hinterher geschmissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie alle anderen schon sagten, die quests machen, farmen
naxx run ohne wipe gibt auch mal gut gold, sofern
man nich alle 10meter wipet ;D

von daher have fun beim goldfarmen ^^


----------



## Quéx (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Verlern Schneiderei, leg dir Kürschnerei zu. Das hat man, von ganz unten angefangen, locker an einem Tag auf Nordend-Niveau. Dann heist es farmen, farmen, farmen. Wie Tikume schon sagt, Kochkunst und Angeln, weil Buffood und die Mats dazu meistens aussem AH gekauft werden, und nebenbei ist ab und an beim Angeln auch mal was nettes Blaues dabei, dass man im AH verscherbeln kann.
> Dann alte Instanzen machen (Classic-Inis), das Zeug beim Vendor verticken, ist zwar nicht ganz so viel Gold, aber die Anstrengung senkt sich gegen 0 (einfach durchrennen, kloppen, Autolooten usw.)
> 
> Ich frag mich echt, was manche Leute mit der ganzen Kohle anstellen, dass beim Leveln auf die 80 zusammen kommt. Ich bin mit ca. 3,5k Gold ins Addon gestartet, als ich 80 war hatte ich knappe 6k.



Kürschnerei?!
Der Beruf sowas fürn Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer du hast bei jedem 2. Mob nen Arktischen Pelz 
Ich hab Kräuterkunde und mach damit saumßig Kohle und diese Kräuter werden zu 99,999% gekauft


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. Januar 2009)

mir gehts mit meinem main ähnlich...der ist allerdings mage und hat als Berufe VZ und Schneiderei... da bleibt nicht viel übrig grünkram wird entzaubert und Stoff verschneidert^^...naja, aber sobald ich ausgeskillt hab fließt hoffentlich die kohle^^


----------



## Norgannon (19. Januar 2009)

Hatte schon ein bisschen Geld als ich auf lvl 80 angekommen bin... aber danach brauchte ich einiges davon um Schneiderei zu skillen und meine Waffe zu verzaubern... leider... dadurch gigen ca. 500g flöten... und dann bin ich bei meinen 300g^^
mehr habe ich wirklich ned bekommen -.-'

aber danke erstma für die tipps... werde mit dailys und den normalen quests anfangen die ich in nordend noch ned gemacht habe... was lohnt sich eigentlich noch z.Z. zu farmen? Gibts bestimme Gegenstände die weitesgehen gut zu farmen und gewinnbringend zu verkaufen sind? wie früher urluft oder ähnliche?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Maine- (19. Januar 2009)

kräuter farmen nebenbei grüne items entzaubern lassen und immer dein schneider cd verbauchen und ins AH stelln , und wenn du grüne items entzaubern lässt endweder ins AH aber als schneider empfele ich lieber magieerfüllte frosstoffballen und die dann ins AH


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Januar 2009)

Ist das dein Ernst?

1.) Addon Gatherer Downloaden
2.) Fliege im Sholazar Becken einmal alles ab und plfück alle Blumen, Danach Eiskrone, Grizley Hills. Je mehr du sammelst, desto mehr Infos kriegt Gatherer. Wenn du insgesamt jedes Gebeit 3-4 Mal abgeflogen hast besitzt du ne Umfangreiche Karte mit den Spots der Kräuter. Dann kannst dir ne Flugroute zusammenstellen und effizienter farmen
3.) Setze die Kräuter ins AH. Schau welches Preisniveau bei dir auf dem Server aktuell ist. Man kann sage, dass der 20er Stack ca. 30-50 Gold bringt, Lichblüte ist der 20er bei 80-150 Gold und Frostlotus ist bei 20-40 Gold, je nach Server.
4.) Du hast einen verdienst von ca. 400-600 Gold pro Stunde je nach Preisniveau und Farmkonkurrenz.

Farme für 1 Woche jeden Tag nur eine Stunde, und du solltest das Epic zusammen haben, da du ja auch das Äonenleben verkaufen kannst.



Norgannon schrieb:


> Grüezi Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin nun seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer lvl 80iger mit meiner Untoten Holy Priesterin...
> Nun stellt sich ein Problem... seid lvl 70 spiele ich Holypriest und habe es bis heute nur zum 60% Flugmount geschafft... das will ich nun endlich ändern... als Berufe habe ich Schneiderei & Kräuterkunde... leider ist der Alchi, dem ich die Kräuter immer verkauft habe für einen Anderen Raid, aus WoW ausgestiegen...
> ...


----------



## Caidy (19. Januar 2009)

Norgannon schrieb:


> Grüezi Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin nun seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer lvl 80iger mit meiner Untoten Holy Priesterin...
> Nun stellt sich ein Problem... seid lvl 70 spiele ich Holypriest und habe es bis heute nur zum 60% Flugmount geschafft... das will ich nun endlich ändern... als Berufe habe ich Schneiderei & Kräuterkunde... leider ist der Alchi, dem ich die Kräuter immer verkauft habe für einen Anderen Raid, aus WoW ausgestiegen...
> ...




mal ne ganz dumme frage, was hast bitte mit dem ganzen Gold gemacht? ö.ö


Ich meine ich hab jetzt neu aufm server angefangen, hab von meinem freund 1k gold zum start für taschen etc bekommen.

Ich habe mir mit lvl 73 das Epic fliegen kaufen können (bin dudu das 60% hab ich geschenkt bekommen) aber so sollte es doch trotzdem drinne sein bis lvl 80 an das gold zu kommen ö.ö ich meine die ganzen q + items die man dann bekommt geben schon sehr viel gold.

wenn du auf 80 noch net alles durchgequestet hast, tu das, in jedem gebiet sind locker mind 600g drinne + dailys


die Kräuter sind im ah verdammt viel wert, versuch dein glück im ah ( wirft sicher mehr ab als dein alchie^^) und such dir nen entzauberer der dir deine grünen sachen entzaubert, auch hier kannst du verdammt viel gold mit dem verkauf der mats machen.


bzw brauchste keine 6k sondern nur 5,2 ^^ kaltwetterflug, nehme ich jetzt mal an, haste schon


----------



## Thromkal (19. Januar 2009)

Schnapp dir nen Twink lvl 20+ und park den im Silberwald in Mühlenbern bei 63:63.
Am besten in dem Rathaus. Dort machst Du dir ein Makro das du Dir in die Leiste ziehst. /Target Zauberschreiber. 
Dieser Raremob spanwt dort sehr häufig an drei verschiedenen stellen und kann vom Rathaus aus überall mit dem Makro erfasst werden.
Wenn er da ist hau ihn um. er dropt zu 25% ein Pet.
300-400G im AH für 30 Sekunden Aufwand.
Einfach ein paar mal am Tag einloggen und Makro spamen. ;-)


----------



## alchilèes (19. Januar 2009)

Norgannon schrieb:


> Hatte schon ein bisschen Geld als ich auf lvl 80 angekommen bin... aber danach brauchte ich einiges davon um Schneiderei zu skillen und meine Waffe zu verzaubern... leider... dadurch gigen ca. 500g flöten... und dann bin ich bei meinen 300g^^
> mehr habe ich wirklich ned bekommen -.-'
> 
> aber danke erstma für die tipps... werde mit dailys und den normalen quests anfangen die ich in nordend noch ned gemacht habe... was lohnt sich eigentlich noch z.Z. zu farmen? Gibts bestimme Gegenstände die weitesgehen gut zu farmen und gewinnbringend zu verkaufen sind? wie früher urluft oder ähnliche?
> ...



800g auf level 80?

überprüf mal deine ausgaben, am besten führst du ein haushaltsbuch^^^

meine chars haben alle gold in mengen, mein aktueller twink hatte auf level 70 400g und ist jetzt auf level 72 bei fast 2k gold.
ich renn halt nur nicht jeden tag mit ihm ins ah und gehe shoppen(hab beruf alchi und kräuter und noch nichts von dem zeug im ah verkauft)


----------



## Dragokolo (19. Januar 2009)

aldermahn schrieb:


> Kräuter im AH verkaufen lohnt sich. Ansonsten kann auch nen Holy recht ordentlich farmen, aber Kräuter verkaufen wird dir am meisten bringen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich allen nur sagen das sie ihr Köpfchen mal einsetzen sollen, mit jedem Beruf kann man Gold machen. (Na OK Ingi nehm ich mal raus, der is nur zum Spass haben)



Klar, Ingis sind nur zum Spass haben. Aufpassen, jetzt nur nichts vom Partikelextraktor erzählen.   ;-)


----------



## haro3777 (19. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

warum sind das 6.000 gold??? sind das nicht nur 5.000??? na egal. 

1. also ich würde, wenn du viel zeit hast, schon einmal meine berufe überdenken. bergbau und kräuter sind für goldfarmen (zumindest bei uns) am besten. wenn du viel zeit hast, bekommst du auch beide recht schnell hochgeskillt. problem daran ist nur, dass man immer nur eins davon anzeigen lassen kann.

2. ich würde erst einmal umskillen, so dass du viel schaden machst. man sollte schon einmal wissen, was man will. und wenn du schnell ein epic haben willst, solltest du deine prioritäten aufs schnelle legen von gegnern legen. 

3. möglichst alle offenen quests auf nordend und bc machen. bringt mächtig viel gold. zwischendurch die low-ini's. einige items die man dropt, bringen auch gutes gold. 

4. angeln und kochen lohnen sich eigentlich auch immer. im ah mal nachschuen, welches food bei euch gut geht. 

also ich würde es jetzt so machen: die berufe erst mal hochskillen auf nordend niveau. dann würde ich mit dem questen anfangen. beim questen immer auf berufe achen. wenn du mal an einem see vorbei kommst, immer mal kurz den "fischradar" anschmeißen und drüber fliegen. (oft sind da fischschwärme) beim erze farmen auch möglichst viele gegner mitnehmen. oft lassen die gute items fallen. humanoide bringen zusättlich noch silber, was sich auf dauer auch lohnt. jedes kleinste noch so popelige teil im inventar behalten. man kann so ziemlich alles zu gold machen. der freundliche händler an der ecke freut sich immer. also auf dieser art machst du sicher viel gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wichtigste ist aber das ah. im ah solltest du mal die items im auge behalten. ein beispiel dafür sind die erze und barren. es kommt immer mal vor, dass im ah z.b. kobolterze günstig drin sind. ein 20er paket z.b. für 20 gold. koboltbarren werden aber im gegensatz für 35 gold je 20er gehandelt. schneller kann man keine 15 gold verdienen. das ist mit anderen items nicht anders. food würde ich immer freitags und dienstag abends (mit 48 std.) reinstellen. meiner erfahrung nach die besten tage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die tipps sind ohne gewähr, da es von server zu server leichte unterschiede geben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Verlern Schneiderei, leg dir Kürschnerei zu. Das hat man, von ganz unten angefangen, locker an einem Tag auf Nordend-Niveau. Dann heist es farmen, farmen, farmen.



Genau als Holypriest Kürschnerei lernen. XD Er hatte doch schon geschrieben von wegen farmen sei abartig schwierig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wäre Bergbau besser. =) Dafür muss man in der Regel keine Mobs kloppen, es sei denn die sind zu nah dran und den Titanstahltimer kann man auch noch teuer verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supagodzilla (19. Januar 2009)

Allein die ganzen Dailies bringen pro Quest immer mindestens 13 Gold. Ne ordentliche Route zusammenstellen und alle 25 machen. Dadurch und durch die ganzen Dropps sind locker 400 Gold drin in 2 Stunden ( Je nachdem welche Dailies Du machst ).

Als Schneider kannst so viele Sachen herstellen die gut Im AH gekauft werden. Allein die epischen Umhänge gehen immer für mind. 1200 Gold weg. Farmarbeit für den Irrwischumhang: 1 Stunde
( Musst natürlich bißchen Glück mit der Sirenenträne haben, ansonsten wird die bei uns für 300 Gold gekauft, ist immer noch genug über ).

Als Kräuterer hast doch eigentlich schon ne goldene Nase, einsammeln und im AH verticken. Wenn Du dich richtig anstrengst kannst du mit den Dailies und dem AH locker am Tag 2k Gold machen wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## noobhammer (19. Januar 2009)

ich hab in 2 tagen ( 2 nolife tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ca 3,3 k gold gemacht nur mit q. natürlich auch tägliche q. dazu gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (19. Januar 2009)

seid dem wotlk pre patch kann jede heilerklasse fast genau so gut farmen wie ein dd also sag nicht das farmen schwer für dich ist oO


----------



## Tomratz (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Die meisten wollen aber das Gold so lange ins Gemächt geschoben bekommen, bis es ihnen durch die Nasenlöcher katapultartig wieder herausschiesst, nur um dann zu meckern, dass ihre Nase andauernd klimpert...


/sign

@TE: Ich spiele selbst eine Holypriesterin und habe nicht die Probleme die du hast.

Ich bin ständig bemüht, meine Berufe (auch angeln und kochen) auf das höchstmögliche Niveau zu bringen.
Dadurch habe ich natürlich auch immer Mats oder Bufffood, kann also immer was im AH verticken, haben ja
einige vor mir auch schon geschrieben.

Ich habe (ja, da hat einer paar Antworten vor mir genöhlt was man als Priester denn mit Kürschnerei will)
mit meiner Priesterin so ca. ab level 30 auf Kürschnerei umgestellt und damit *immer* gut Kohle gemacht.
Wie oft ist es mir passiert dass ich an wahren Schlachtfeldern vorbeigekommen bin und keiner hatte die Mobs
gekürschnert. Schnell vom Mount gestiegen, das Kürschnermesser gewetzt und für ümme mal auf die flotte
ein Stack boreanisches Leder (oder was auch immer) abgestaubt. Du wirst dich wundern was da zusammen
kommt. Nun ist boreanisches Leder bei uns (shattrath) derzeit ziemlich billig (wird inzwischen für 10g/Stack 
angeboten), aber 10g nur dafür dass man mal kurz von seinem Mount absteigt? (ich kann allerdings warten
bis die Preise wieder besser sind).

Da ich auch so langweilige Nebenberufe wie angeln und kochen ständig skille, komme ich *fast kostenlos*
(bissi nordische Gewürze, gibts aber für Kochdailies) zu meinem Bufffood bzw. kann das Zeug für teuer Gold
im AH verticken.

Wie aber im Zitat schon geschrieben, von nichts kommt nichts und wenn du Gold haben willst, musst du auch
bereit sein etwas dafür zu tun.


----------



## deHaar (19. Januar 2009)

Ich geb der Horde ja nicht so gerne Tipps, aber hier ists wohl notwendig! 

Wie so ca. 75% der vorhergehenden Beiträge bereits korrekter Weise aussagen, ist das erledigen von Quests (auf Stufe 80 erst recht) die schnellste Methode an Gold zu kommen. 
Möchte man diese Methode optimieren, sucht man sich (als Heiler) einen, der Schaden macht und — viel wichtiger — dieselben Quests auch machen muss! 
Dann macht Ihr die Quests gemeinsam (Zeitersparnis geradezu riesig, einzige Ausnahme: Drop-Quests mit schlechter Droprate), die Belohnung bleibt dieselbe, ausserdem gibt es für ca. jede 3. Quest noch ein Item was man zumindest noch für 1 bis 10g verkaufen kann, sollte man es nicht tragen oder entzaubern wollen/können. 
Tägliche Quests lohnen sich weniger, weil es eben keine Items als Belohnung gibt, sie auf 25 am Tag begrenzt sind und man 25 Quests in einem Gebiet eh schneller fertiggemacht hat als 25 tägliche in mehreren Gebieten. 
Sollten dann mal irgendwann alle Gebiete leergequestet sein, dann kann man ja tägliche noch wunderbar machen 
(für Gold natürlich auch Rohstoffe/Hergestelltes verkaufen bzw. im Auktionshaus spekulieren). 
Heroische Instanzen sowie Schlachtzüge (normal oder heroisch) ergeben nebenher durch puren Goldloot auch gar nicht so wenig Gold, hat mich gewundert, dass ich mit dem reinen Goldloot und durchschnittlich 2 grauen Items immer die Reparaturkosten raushabe ;-) 

Grüße, deHaar


----------



## wlfbck (19. Januar 2009)

Norgannon schrieb:


> Hatte schon ein bisschen Geld als ich auf lvl 80 angekommen bin... aber danach brauchte ich einiges davon um Schneiderei zu skillen und meine Waffe zu verzaubern... leider... dadurch gigen ca. 500g flöten... und dann bin ich bei meinen 300g^^
> mehr habe ich wirklich ned bekommen -.-'


800g wären das - ich hab noch 200 mehr gemacht als ich jetzt von 70 bis 73 1/2 gemacht mit meinem shamy gelvlt hab. geh halt alles nachquesten, vermute mal das du nur in inis warst.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Januar 2009)

Mal ernsthaft:

Wie schafft man es mit Level 80 !!!!!!!! nur 300 G zu haben ?

Alleine die Questbelohnungen reichen für locker 2000 G. Ich mache im Moment nur Dailys und komme auf über 300 G Einnahmen - täglich.

Mein Tipp: Bleib mal weg vom AH.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den Innies kriegt man eh besseres Equip - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.

Das soll kein Flame sein, es ist mir nur absolut unverständlich wie man zu so wenig Gold kommt.


----------



## Topperharly (19. Januar 2009)

die zeit des richtig krassen "goldfarmens" ist leider vorbei. hatte am anfang von wrath am tag teilweise 2000g nur durchs ah eingenommen....aber ordentlich questen und viecher klatschn bringt auch noch einiges. als juwe und bb bekommt man schon einges gold zusammen.....^^ wiedem auch sei, questen questen questen hilft auch^^


----------



## Ascor (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn wer Tipps brauch wie er richtig gut viel Gold verdienen will kann mir ne PN senden ich helfe gerne mal , natürlich ist das begrenz kann keine Masse bedienen :-)

Ich brauch nur euren Server die Fraktion Klasse und Skillung sowie Berufe. Mit diesen Infos zeige ich euch dann wie man Effektiv farmt und je nach Zeit und Lust in 1 Woche seine 2500-10000g farmen kann.


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

Was auch nett ist:

- Kräuter im AH kaufen 
- Elixiere/Flasks herstellen 
(Bei Trankalchis/Transalchis anderes (; )
- Elixiere/Flasks im AH verkaufen

Wichtig!!
Preis-Leistungsrechnung:
Wie viele Elixiere ergeben die Kräuter und wie viel Gewinn bekommst du beim momentanen Einkaufspreis.
Ein gewisses Risiko gibts zwar immer, aber bei den höheren Elixieren, etc. funktioniert das einwandfrei.


----------



## Panador (19. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber ich versteh das Problem der Leute an Kohle zu kommen echt nich, grade in Wotlk. Level grade meinen Pala-Twink, is mit 600g in Wotlk gestartet, is nuna uf 73 auf 1800g, nur durch Quests, Zeug verkaufen, ohne Zuschuss vom Main. Und ich hab mir gestern erst wieder ne Waffe für 120g ausn AH gekauft....

Man bekommt rein durch die Quests, Verkaufen der unnötigen Belohungen etc. soviel Geld.... Mein Pala wird sich das epische Fliegen etc. vermutlich selbst finanzieren. Hab erst letzens nem Gildenkollegen 900g geliehen fürs Fliegen, nun nachdem ichs mit dem Pala wieder selber seh denk ich mir nur noch - wtf wozu?

@Tipp - Kräuterkunde hast ja eh schon erwähnt, Problem gelöst. Werd hier nen 20er Stack der beiden höchsten Wotlk-Kräuter (kA wie die auf deutsch heißen) für 50-80g los. Paar mal Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone abfliegen, voilá.


----------



## Natsumee (19. Januar 2009)

joa wen man nicht grad verzauberer ist aber auch so macht alle quests fertig gibt erfolg und gut geld (140 quest in sturmgipfel als nicht verzauberer) ca 3k gold


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

Noch als Zusatz zu eurem 'Durch Questen xx k Gold gemacht'
Kann ich nur zustimmen, habe mir so allein das halbe Hochskillen von Alchemie + Flugmount leisten können.
Habe auch bereits die 1k für den Kaltwetterflug, nur das Epic FM dauert noch bissl (:
Aber mit der oben genannten Methode + bissl Questen ist das schnell drin.


----------



## Dregalos (19. Januar 2009)

hier nen Tipp wie du das geld zusammeschnorren kannst: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...58056&sid=3

hf


----------



## Caidy (19. Januar 2009)

Mace schrieb:


> seid dem wotlk pre patch kann jede heilerklasse fast genau so gut farmen wie ein dd also sag nicht das farmen schwer für dich ist oO




isn blödsinn


ich fahr mit der healdudu 600dps...

mim dk an die 3k


ich brauch dir also nicht erklären das dein "genau so gut wie ein dd" nichts anderes als blödsinn ist.


Sicher geht es einfacher als damals, und man brauch auch nicht x verschiedene eqips, aber die +dmg auf bestimmte spells, die castzeitreduce etc fehlen halt schon, was das farmen erschwert, aber nicht unmöglich macht.



ich queste/farme auch imo als heiler, es dauert zwar länger, aber es geht.


und in schneiderei würd ich kein gold investieren, entweder du farmst dir den kram selber (oder tauscht mit leuten aus gilde gegen blumen) oder lässt es bleiben, zu teuer, zuwenig nutzen


----------



## BabyMilk (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn Du Holy Priest, hast doch sicherlich auch noch Urmondstoffspezi, du kannst sehr gut deine CD verkaufen oder sammelst selber wleche für Taschen zusammen. Die Urmondstofftasche ist mit 22 Platz eine der grössten Taschen, die es gibt, aber das wäre nur nebenbei.
Wie oben schon beschrieben, gehe am Besten Angeln oder Kochen, nebei nochn paar Kräuter farmen. 
Btw, die IKler brauchen 5 Blumen zum Mählen. Vllt. könntest Du dir ja jemanden suchen, der die Blumen regelmässig abkauft oder im 2er Channel mal anbieten, dass Du farmen gehst, gegen Gold oder so zwecks Kräuter.

Schneiderei zu verlernen rate ich dir ab, da Du sicherlich noch gute Rezepte kriegen kannst oder du deine Sachen brauchst und Schneiderei zum Tragen.
Was auch immer gut kommt, weiss nicht, welche Rezepte du hast, aber vllt. mal was anbieten. 

Ansonsten würde ich Dir den Tipp geben nen' DK zu machen, der dann BB hat und 2nd Beruf könntest Du dir ja auch suchen. Die Erze gehen verdammt gut weg.

Das wäre mein Tipp. 

Ich kenne es selbst wie beschissen es ist in Holyskillung.
Andernfalls würde ich einfach sagen, nachzuquesten, gibt gut Gold und wenn geh halt bissl in Scherbe rum. 
Weiss nicht, wie es auf euren Server ist, aber bei uns gehen immer noch ganz gut Terozapfen weg, Manadisteln und Alptraumranken.

Du könntest auch einfach erstmal bis Flugmount eine andere Skillungsvariante nehmen, in der Du heilen kannst, aber auch Schaden machen kannst. Würde Dir dazu den Rat ans Herz legen, dir mal den Diszibaum näher anzuschauen. 
Ich kenne eine Freundin von mir, die hat zur Zeit eine Hybridenskillung zu Diszi und Holy und kann damit immer noch wunderbar in Inis heilen.

So, dass war's von mir. 

Liebe Grüße und alles Gute!


----------



## tschilpi (19. Januar 2009)

Handeln ist eigentlich der Weg, um in kürzester Zeit am allermeisten Gold zu bekommen.
Braucht man dafür aber auch ein Händchen, wenn man Pech hat geht man sogar pleite..
Beispiel für ein Geschäft:

Im AH liegen Stacks von boreanischem Leder für 10g pro.
Damit man ein Stack schweres boreanisches Leder herstellen kann, benötigt man 120 boreanisches Leder, was 6 Stacks entspricht. 6 Stacks = 60g.
Der Marktpreis liegt aber bei 90g pro schweres boreanisches Leder Stack, ergo = 30g gewinn gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (19. Januar 2009)

ich kenn das problem mit geldknappheit. weil ich mir erst immer dann gedanken mache, wenn es wirklich gegen null geht oder ich was teueres haben will, wie ne neue verzauberungen. und auf einmal klappt das dann auch: dass man seinen cd ausschöpft für mondgespinst und co. oder die juwedaily macht und die drachenaugen verhökert. oder mit hexer mal nicht nur in inis embleme farmt, sondern auch mal questet und gold einstreicht und questbelohnungen entzaubert. oder erze sammelt und verkloppt. würde man das regelmäßig machen, hätte man sicher auch keine geldsorgen


----------



## Delonglois (19. Januar 2009)

wer mit lvl80 nur 300g in der tasche hat, hat meiner meinung nach etwas falsch gemacht, oder zwischendurch schon immer gut eingekauft. Wobei ich des gejammer von zu wenig gold in wotlk nicht verstehen kann. Ich hab die letzten 2 1/2 wochen ca. 55k an gold gemacht und ich geh nebenbei noch genug heros oder raiden (rl arbeits muss auch sein). Wenn man bissl gold haben will, dann muss man halt dafür farmen oder ah geschäfte machen(daily q sind mir mittlerweile zu unlukrativ geworden), aber mit nixtun wirds net mehr, da hilft jammern auch nix.


----------



## youngceaser (19. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum
> 
> 2. Questen ist imemr noch eine Option -und sag jetzt nicht dass Du das als Holy nicht schaffst.
> 
> ...


5. gibt es schon zig wie mache ich geld freds bei denen man einfach schauen könnte 



Falathrim schrieb:


> Questen ftw. 4 Stunden in den Sturmgipfeln = 1k Gold. Das dürfte in anderen Gebieten nicht sooo viel anders sein.


ja und dann mach des 2-4 mal und dann hast keine q mehr ausser daylis


----------



## youngceaser (19. Januar 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> wer mit lvl80 nur 300g in der tasche hat, hat meiner meinung nach etwas falsch gemacht, oder zwischendurch schon immer gut eingekauft. Wobei ich des gejammer von zu wenig gold in wotlk nicht verstehen kann. Ich hab die letzten 2 1/2 wochen ca. *55k an gold* gemacht und ich geh nebenbei noch genug heros oder raiden (rl arbeits muss auch sein). Wenn man bissl gold haben will, dann muss man halt dafür farmen oder ah geschäfte machen(daily q sind mir mittlerweile zu unlukrativ geworden), aber mit nixtun wirds net mehr, da hilft jammern auch nix.


kann es sein das du dich verschrieben hast ?

wenn nicht dann hast du gelogen weil da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit für raiden und arbeiten und heros

das sind 3142.86 gold am tag wenn du keine pausen gemacht hättest 130.95 g in der stunde und da sind keine zeit für heros/raiden und arbeiten mit drinne


----------



## Dalmus (19. Januar 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> wer mit lvl80 nur 300g in der tasche hat, hat meiner meinung nach etwas falsch gemacht, oder zwischendurch schon immer gut eingekauft.


Du läßt andere Möglichkeiten völlig ausser acht.
Es soll Leute geben, die Schneiderer/Verzauberer sind und beim hochleveln auch gleichzeitig die Berufe skillen.
Da kommt dann halt nicht viel Gold zusammen.


----------



## Michi1981 (19. Januar 2009)

Ohne das Ich von Berufen her Gold bekommen habe, habe ich mit meinem Hexer mehr als 5000 Gold gemacht, habe 4 Chars über lvl 70 und alle haben ihr Epicflugmount und das vor LK, einfach nur durchs Questen auf der Scherbenwelt. Nun liegen ~20k Gold auf dem Bankchar und vin noch am überlegen was ich da mit mache.


----------



## NarYethz (19. Januar 2009)

kein plan wie es bei dir aussieht bzgl dailies und ich weis auch nich wieviele es in wotlk gibt bzw. ob die bereits implementiert sind.. falls ja, mach die, falls nein, mach die auf lvl70.. wennde das vernünftig machst, haste in 2-3wochen dein mount, allein durch die täglichen 25dailies, man muss sie nur machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Michi1981 (19. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du läßt andere Möglichkeiten völlig ausser acht.
> Es soll Leute geben, die Schneiderer/Verzauberer sind und beim hochleveln auch gleichzeitig die Berufe skillen.
> Da kommt dann halt nicht viel Gold zusammen.



Her meint wohl den 1. Beitrag und da ist Sie, Alchemistin und Kräuterkundlerin. Wenn man da schon Sachen herstellt, sollte man doch auch daran Gold verdienen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (19. Januar 2009)

55k sind mit n bissl engagement in 2-3 wochen machbar... dazu reichen aber keine 2h am tag ^^

wenn man jeden tag ein paar gute Schnäppchen im AH oder in /2 macht und ein wenig Glück beim farmen hat (genug pelze / stunde bzw titanium nodes), dann gehts gut ab

wenn du am Tag 5 Stacks Titanium und 50 Stacks Soranit findest, und aus den 5 Stacks Titanium mit wenig GoldAufwand 30 Titanstahlbarren machst... dann sind das auch schon mal locker flockige 5k Gold + Soranit, und da eben sondieren und blau verkaufen ...

freie Titanstahl CDs gibts genug und das meistens sehr günstig, zwischen 0 und 15g


----------



## youngceaser (19. Januar 2009)

Michi1981 schrieb:


> Ohne das Ich von Berufen her Gold bekommen habe, habe ich mit meinem Hexer mehr als 5000 Gold gemacht, habe 4 Chars über lvl 70 und alle haben ihr Epicflugmount und das vor LK, einfach nur durchs Questen auf der Scherbenwelt. Nun liegen ~20k Gold auf dem Bankchar und vin noch am überlegen was ich da mit mache.


3er mount für deinen lieblingschar?



NarYethz schrieb:


> kein plan wie es bei dir aussieht bzgl dailies und ich weis auch nich wieviele es in wotlk gibt bzw. ob die bereits implementiert sind.. falls ja, mach die, falls nein, mach die auf lvl70.. wennde das vernünftig machst, haste in 2-3wochen dein mount, allein durch die täglichen 25dailies, man muss sie nur machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vorallem dürften die 70er daylis dank zaubermacht und lvl 80 auch als holy schaffbar sein



Michi1981 schrieb:


> Her meint wohl den 1. Beitrag und da ist Sie, Alchemistin und Kräuterkundlerin. Wenn man da schon Sachen herstellt, sollte man doch auch daran Gold verdienen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne sie hat kräuterkunde und schneiderei


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (19. Januar 2009)

so habe ich es gemacht durch lvln farmt man in nordend und in der scherbenwelt viel g fang einfach nen dk an und zocke den auf 80 gebe nur geld fürs reppen aus und du wirst merken das ging

1. schnell
2.ohne probleme den nen dk auf 80 zu zocken is echt einfach 
3.du hass dein gold =)


----------



## neo1986 (19. Januar 2009)

Kräuter im AH verkaufen, Dailies, Quests.....

Da gibts millionen möglichkeiten und auch schon millionen threts!


----------



## Shaniya (19. Januar 2009)

Nur durch questen bekommt man massig Gold zusammen, durch Quests selber + die Items die man verkaufen kann - queste alle Gebiete in Nordend durch - das ist auch als Holypriester leicht machbar. (bin selber einer)

Nutze deine Berufe:
Als Schneider kannst du alle 4 Tage Schwarztuch, Feuertuch, Mondgespinst herstellen (eins davon 2x) und bekommst (mittlerweile) ca. 100-250 Gold pro Stück.
Nur durch Kram der beim questen oder in Inis abfällt hab ich schon mehrere Irrwischumhänge, Froststofftaschen und Frostresi-Items hergestellt und gut im AH verkauft.
Kräuter kann man sehr gut im AH verkaufen!!?


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

Michi1981 schrieb:


> Nun liegen ~20k Gold auf dem Bankchar und vin noch am überlegen was ich da mit mache.


Spende es doch an 'Ein Herz für Nacktelfen'
Da warten so kleine, niedliche, weißhaarige Priesterchen wie ich nur drauf :>



Shaniya schrieb:


> Kräuter kann man sehr gut im AH verkaufen!!?


War das 'ne Frage?
Falls ja: JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arzuras_Shattrath (19. Januar 2009)

Huhu, also kleiner Tipp von mir weiß jetzt nciht wie weit deine Gilde ist aber falls niemand mehr was auf Naxx 10er braucht ( was zwar unwahrscheinlich ist ) dann kannst ud mal fragen ob du bei nem Run mal die Gegenstände bekommst die erst beim anlegen gebunden sind ( ja solche dinge droppen in Naxx ) und die kannst du dann super im Ah verkaufen. Sag mal pauschal so bei jeden Gegenstand min 2k g .
Wie gesagt aber dsa Problem wird sein dass das bestimmt noch jemand braucht oder deine Gilde da nicht so mit einverstanden ist wäre aber die wohl schnellste Lösung .

Mfg Arzuras


----------



## Shaniya (19. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Spende es doch an 'Ein Herz für Nacktelfen'
> Da warten so kleine, niedliche, weißhaarige Priesterchen wie ich nur drauf :>
> 
> 
> ...




Erm, nein, eine Aussage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war nur sehr irritiert davon, das sie bedauert ihren "Alchimisten" verloren zu haben, an den sie vorher die Kräuter verkauft hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ? stand eher für: Wo ist das Problem???


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Erm, nein, eine Aussage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht (;

< kohlescheffelnder Alchi aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Shaniya (19. Januar 2009)

Caidy schrieb:


> isn blödsinn
> 
> 
> ich fahr mit der healdudu 600dps...
> ...




Der Vergleich ist blödsinn!
Wenn ich als shadow queste, dann hab ich auch nur 600-800dps (in Raids locker 3000) - das kannst du überhaupt nicht vergleichen!
Ich hau doch nicht alles an Zaubern und dots raus wenn ich nur nen Mob umhau für ne Quest? Der Mob ist doch schneller tod als alles andere!
Und da ich auch öfter als Holypriest unterwegs bin und queste, kann ich sagen das es da keine großen Unterschiede gibt vom Schaden her oder das es langsamer geht.
Das Schlüsselwort ist "manasparend" um keine unnötigen Trinkpausen machen zu müssen.


----------



## Miongo (19. Januar 2009)

@TE

genauso verzweifelt war ich auch, bis ich dann ein epic drop aus turm hero bekommen habe und diesen dann für 2,7k gold weiterverkauft habe. nach diesem ansporn ging der rest bis zu den 5k dann ganz easy durch q in eiskrone und sturmgipfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (19. Januar 2009)

Blackshadow3993 schrieb:


> so habe ich es gemacht durch lvln farmt man in nordend und in der scherbenwelt viel g fang einfach nen dk an und zocke den auf 80 gebe nur geld fürs reppen aus und du wirst merken das ging
> 
> 1. schnell
> 2.ohne probleme den nen dk auf 80 zu zocken is echt einfach
> 3.du hass dein gold =)


und 1 problem mehr nen dk ohne überhaupt ein flugmount und ich glaube das du nur mit geld fürs reppen nicht gerade schnell auf 80 gekommen bist mit low lvl skills


----------



## FonKeY (19. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum
> 
> 2. Questen ist imemr noch eine Option -und sag jetzt nicht dass Du das als Holy nicht schaffst.
> 
> ...



so siehts aus...zeit is gold

farmen farmen farmen ...questen questen questen..anders gehts nicht ...naja oda du kazfst dir das gold aba das würd ich dir nicht raten man zahlt ja schließlich schon genug für das spiel!


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und 1 problem mehr nen dk ohne überhaupt ein flugmount und ich glaube das du nur mit geld fürs reppen nicht gerade schnell auf 80 gekommen bist mit low lvl skills


Wozu braucht man fürs Questen ein Flugmount?
Du kannst in Nordend eh erst ab 77 fliegen und bis dahin hast du locker deine paar k Gold zusammen, wenn du nur Gold für Skills und Reppen ausgibst.


----------



## Marob (19. Januar 2009)

Miongo schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> genauso verzweifelt war ich auch, bis ich dann ein epic drop aus turm hero bekommen habe und diesen dann für 2,7k gold weiterverkauft habe. nach diesem ansporn ging der rest bis zu den 5k dann ganz easy durch q in eiskrone und sturmgipfel
> 
> ...



Und welches Item soll das gewesen sein, rein interessehalber?


----------



## eiko333 (19. Januar 2009)

hey ich weiß ja nicht genau wie schnell es dir gehen muss aber wenn du noch etwas zeit hast kannst du auch auf den dualskill-patch warten der erlaubt dir dann zum questen etc. auf shaddow zu skillen und innis raids kannsde holy machen also entweder machen was alle andren sagen nämlich kräuter verkaufen, quests,
ah oder was sonsd noch kam und nerfst dich selbst zu tode oder du wartest noch etwas lang kanns ja nichtmehr dauern


----------



## KayaDiabolin (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mit meinem Main (Hexe, Schneiderei und VZ) auch immer Geldprobleme. Doch dann kam mein Twink...

Als ich mir den Todesritter erstellte, wurde ihm Kräuterkunde und Bergbau beigebracht. Da man beim Todesritter schon zu Beginn extrem gutes Equip hat und sich überall durchboxen kann, brauche ich zur Zeit (mein Todesritter ist lvl 63) kaum was zu tun ausser in der Scherbenwelt zu questen und alle Belohnungen zu verkaufen. So verdiene ich genug, um den Todesritter gut durch den Tag zu bringen. 

Den Rest der Zeit verbrachte ich damit, Kräuter und Erze zu farmen. Habe bisher nur einen Skill von 200 (bei beiden Berufen) aber verdiene mit ca. 3h Farmen (1.5h KK, 1.5h B ungefähr 100-200g, je nach Tageskurs. So habe ich innerhalb von 1 Monat gute 1k erfarmen können (zur Info, ich kann während der Woche nur sehr wenig spielen, meist wird am Wochenende gezockt.)

Mein Tipp also: Schon Erze und Kräuter, die man mit tieferem Skill farmt, verkaufen sich gut. So kann man shcnell und mit relativ wenig Aufwand gutes Gold verdienen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Schnapp dir nen Twink lvl 20+ und park den im Silberwald in Mühlenbern bei 63:63.
> Am besten in dem Rathaus. Dort machst Du dir ein Makro das du Dir in die Leiste ziehst. /Target Zauberschreiber.
> Dieser Raremob spanwt dort sehr häufig an drei verschiedenen stellen und kann vom Rathaus aus überall mit dem Makro erfasst werden.
> Wenn er da ist hau ihn um. er dropt zu 25% ein Pet.
> ...


Ist der als Alli auch tötbar?


----------



## Viorel (19. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum
> 
> 2. Questen ist imemr noch eine Option -und sag jetzt nicht dass Du das als Holy nicht schaffst.
> 
> 3. Ich bin sicher deine Kräuter gehen auch im AH weg.



1. Kein Moderator mehr

2. Nicht wirklich eine Ahnung

3. Wenns nicht nützlich ist, einfach mal still sein.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Januar 2009)

Viorel schrieb:


> 1. Kein Moderator mehr
> 
> 2. Nicht wirklich eine Ahnung
> 
> 3. Wenns nicht nützlich ist, einfach mal still sein.


1. Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand nicht.

2. Ich denke doch... und Recht hat Tikume da ebenfalls.

3. Verdammt guter Tipp. 
Und damit mein Beitrag nicht so völlig unnütz ist wie Deiner, schließe ich mich Tikume an: Questen ist immer eine Option und Kräuter kann man im AH ganz gut verticken.


----------



## Gamor (19. Januar 2009)

queste nordend FERTIG, so hab ich mir 2x epic fliegen und 6k Gold zusätzlich in die Tasche stecken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delonglois (19. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> kann es sein das du dich verschrieben hast ?
> 
> wenn nicht dann hast du gelogen weil da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit für raiden und arbeiten und heros
> 
> das sind 3142.86 gold am tag wenn du keine pausen gemacht hättest 130.95 g in der stunde und da sind keine zeit für heros/raiden und arbeiten mit drinne



ja so mag ich dass nach gemachter rl arbeit, erst kann ich net schreiben und falls doch bin ich nen lügner, ich liebe es und um mal auf dein nievau zu kommen, wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal klappe halten! Setz dich mal mit der materie auseinander dann könn ma auch miteinander übers farmen reden.

Mir reicht es eig 2-3 mal die woche zu raiden, heros nur noch seltener, kein marken need und die low heros wie z.B. burg, vio, hdz4, nerub, da ist man in je 25min durch! 

Wenn man soviel umsetzt ist es natürlich schon eine zeitfrage, kommt aber auch drauf an wo und wann man farmt. Heut hatte ich noch keine zeit, darum mal 50 stacks saronit gekauft, stunde arbeit mit sondieren und ins ah stellen. 100% gewinn sollte reichen für ne stunde bei 50 stacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (19. Januar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1390188' date='19.01.2009, 09:31']
> Ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> 1.) Addon Gatherer Downloaden
> ...




Nur doof, wenn es alle machen!^^

Also selbst ich faules Stück habe Berufe und Kochen und bissel Angeln geskillt. Habe mich letztens Erschrocken, das meine Heilpriesterin KK auf 375 hatte. Ich dachte nur WTF. Muss dazu sagen, das ich 2 Monate Pause gemacht habe und erstmal meinen DK auf 80 gezockt habe. Also ich spare auch für das Epic Mount. Ich mache es einfach nur durch Questen. Habe dafür 3 Chars und alles G wird dann auf ein Char gelagert^^


----------



## Dalmus (19. Januar 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Nur doof, wenn es alle machen!^^


genau so schaut's aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das gleiche gilt für die meisten "Tipps", bei denen es heißt "x K Gold pro Woche sind gar kein Thema - so nebenher".



Delonglois schrieb:


> Wenn man soviel umsetzt ist es natürlich schon eine zeitfrage, kommt aber auch drauf an wo und wann man farmt. Heut hatte ich noch keine zeit, darum mal 50 stacks saronit gekauft, stunde arbeit mit sondieren und ins ah stellen. 100% gewinn sollte reichen für ne stunde bei 50 stacks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da sag ich doch mal GZ.
Ein Server auf dem man anständig Erze farmen kann? Wo nicht lowlevelchars von Vorkommen zu Vorkommen porten und abbauen? Hast Du ein Glück.
Der einzige Juwelier des Servers? Hach, Du Glücklicher...

Ich find's immer wieder bemerkenswert, wenn Leute (angeblich) massiv Gold im AH verdienen und dann meinen, daß das jeder kann.
Wenn's dann nämlich jeder so macht, dann kommt man an den Punkt, an dem Gold aus nichts gemacht wird - das haut nunmal nicht hin.
Irgendein Idiot muß ja den (überteuerten) Scheiss aus dem AH kaufen und wwo bekommt der sein Gold her?
Nun, eins ist sicher: Wenn alles ihr Gold nur noch im AH erwirtschaften, dann stammt sein Gold aus dem AH, also muß irgendjemand dessen (überteuertes) Zeugs gekauft haben...
Nun könnte man meinen, daß wir hier ein Perpetuum Mobile haben, wo alle fröhlich ihre Waren und Goldbestände austauschen... nur wie wird's unter den Umständen mehr?
Kaum denkbar, nicht wahr?
Eigentlich müßte es doch weniger werden, da jeder AH-Gebühren zahlen muß.

Hmmmmm, irgendwo muß ich wohl einen Denkfehler machen, denn angeblich kann ja im AH "jeder" in kürzester Zeit steinreich werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (19. Januar 2009)

Bei WoW wird Gold aus nichts gemacht -.- ... hier gibts nicht gerade ne Zentralbank die sagt es wird kein Gold mehr gemacht oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... viele übertreiben vielleicht etwas aber es gibt immer mehr als genug zu holen ohne viel Aufwand, bin gerade lvl 76, kaufe mir ständig irgendn scheiss, bin Kürschner & BB und hab trotzdem schon knapp 3k zusammen für mein Epic-fliegeviech... und ich geh nichtmal wirklich farmen sondern grase nur alles nebenher ab.


----------



## Delonglois (19. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da sag ich doch mal GZ.
> Ein Server auf dem man anständig Erze farmen kann? Wo nicht lowlevelchars von Vorkommen zu Vorkommen porten und abbauen? Hast Du ein Glück.
> Der einzige Juwelier des Servers? Hach, Du Glücklicher...
> 
> ...



also erze sind doch wirklich kein problem mehr, die gibt es ja in massen seit woltk. Ich bin auch nicht der einzige juwe aufm server, da gibts massig. Es ist sicherlich auch eine frage der investierten zeit, setzt man diese aber sinnvoll ein, bleibt genug für den rest. Mir is eigentlich egal ob leute mir das nun abnehmen, aber ich finds immer wieder lustig wie leute jammern, dass sie kein gold haben oder an keines kommen!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Januar 2009)

ich habe von 55 bis 80 4,6k g gehabe !!!! den rest habe ich von der Gilde bekommen .. ich habe alles was ich bekommen habe verkauft und nix gekauft ausser fertigkeiten die verdammt teuer waren als DK^^ habe auch nur Dailys und Quests gemacht ^^


----------



## Cheaters (19. Januar 2009)

Nimm am besten bei den Questbelohnungen immer Zweihand - Dinge oder Plattenrüstung,
die geben extra noch mal ~5-6g.


----------



## yorki88 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich als Dk hab da keine probleme 1.5k gold*oder mehr.. ka wie viel ich pro tag mach* zu machen "pro day" + dailys 

+dailys
+Kürschnen
+Bergbau


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2009)

handeln. ich betreib nur sporadisch handel, habe seit 3.0 so aus händlersicht lächerliche 40k gold verdient. da zu kommten noch 7k aus quests 3k loot usw. also 50k in den letzten 3 monaten reingekommen, 40k davon ausgegeben.


----------



## m@r1@n (19. Januar 2009)

als holy pala is das ganz einfach 3 mal in der woche 160g zu bekommen x) 30 min auf ony solo rumhacken und schon 160g direkt + t2 sachen verkaufen + 2 blaue boe die nochmal im ah 20-30 mindestens gegeben


----------



## Vitany2910 (19. Januar 2009)

questen, bis der arzt kommt... ich habe jetzt mehrere tage wie geistesgestört gequestet und gefarmt, bis ich die 5k fürs grosse reiten zusammen hatte (gerade heute wurde mir berichtet, dass ich in der nacht lauthals im schlaf gemault habe, warum die hordies auf dem fliegenden schiff einen flugpunkt haben, die allis aber nicht *löl*). es ist möglich, innerhalb ein paar tagen mit leder und erzabbau und fleissig questen ordentlich gold zu scheffeln^^


----------



## Maxugon (19. Januar 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> questen, bis der arzt kommt... ich habe jetzt mehrere tage wie geistesgestört gequestet und gefarmt, bis ich die 5k fürs grosse reiten zusammen hatte (gerade heute wurde mir berichtet, dass ich in der nacht lauthals im schlaf gemault habe, warum die hordies auf dem fliegenden schiff einen flugpunkt haben, die allis aber nicht *löl*). es ist möglich, innerhalb ein paar tagen mit leder und erzabbau und fleissig questen ordentlich gold zu scheffeln^^


Das mit dem FP wäre mir wirklich neu...^^


----------



## DruffDruff (19. Januar 2009)

1. Durch KK hast du einen Farmberuf den du neben dem questen ausüben kannst

2. Zeit nehmen und in Eiskrone questen. Hatte ma Ende der ganzen Questlines mit KK und paar mal Dailies machen die 5k Gold zusammen


----------



## iggeblackmoore (19. Januar 2009)

Du skillst Juwelenschleifer und Bergbau innerhalbt von einer Woche auf 430, farmst eine Woche und verarbeitest die Edelsteine zu irgendwelche brauchbaren Sockel und verkaufst sie im AH, ich hab es so gemacht und hatte 5000g in zwei Wochen.

Ja, macht euch lustig, aber ich es ist der beste Tipp den es gibt, bis zum nächsten Patch.
Außerdem kann man ab 440  innerhalb von 4 Tagen durch das Ringe bauen ohne großen aufwand 1600-2000g verdienen.
4 Äonenluft und Wasser habe ich in einer Stunde, wenn wir 1000Winter haben und das Titan kriegt man zwichendurch mal, wenn man glück hat und es ist ja auch nicht soo teuer.
Das einzige ist nur, dass du 4 Tage warten musst, wegen den Drachenaugen, aber 4 Tage eine Quest machen, die 5 Minuten dauert + 1h Äonenzeugs farmen ist 1600g schon rentabel^^.

Wenn ich nicht so faul wäre um das Äonenzeugs zu farmen (bin heiler) hätte ich mir 8 Tagen fast schon wieder ein Epic flugmount leisten können.

(Wer nicht glaubt, hat keine Ahnung =))


----------



## Tamîkus (19. Januar 2009)

ich hab mein epic flugmount  shco in bc zusamengefamrt was eig für michelicht war jedentag dailys gemahct so mit juwe und bergbau kombiniert und 4 -8 gems und 40 erze oder barren verkauft so in 1 un hlab monaten hat ich die 5 k zusammen für epic fliegen und dan ma gleich netherschwingen  ruf gefamt  für die dailys    gabs in bc für einiege qs 20g und somit war man schnell wieder bei kasse


----------



## r3maire (19. Januar 2009)

Nun werde ich dir das wie jeden anderen TE's sagen
1.Google nutzen
2.Sufu nutzen
----------------------
3.Daillys , Hero Dailly , Farmen , PvP Dailly
4.Weiter Normale Q
----------------------
Tipp von mir Shadow Farm Skillung ausdenken und ab gehts brauchst bestimmt nicht mal 2 wochen


----------



## elfenbaby (20. Januar 2009)

geh questen, mach dailys, und leg dir lieber nen zweiten farmberuf zu ... und schmeiß alles ins AH ...


----------



## Ascor (20. Januar 2009)

Also was soll an 55k Gold in knapp 3 Wochen unmöglich sein wie hier einige behaupten?

3-5k Gold an einem Tag? Da mach ich derzeit mehr.Es ist doch nur Frage wie derjenige das anstellt.Ich kaufe mir im AH einfach mal ebend alle Saroniterze die in meinen Einkaufspreis liegen und SOndiere sie anschließend und  Verkaufe die feritgen Steine im AH:

Leder wird billig eingekauft und zu schweren Leder umgearbeitet und dann wieder teurer reingestellt.

Titanstahl günstig einkaufen und zu Epic´s umwandeln und sie dann wieder Verkaufen. Hier kann man bis zu 1-2k profit machen.

Günstig Fische/Fleisch einkaufen kochen und wieder verkaufen.

Billige Stoffe kaufen beim Schneider zu grünen Gegenständen schneidern lassen und danach dissen um die Mats zu verkaufen.

Ich kann da noch mehr ansagen was ich da mache.

Aufwand? 2-3 Stunden am Tag.Farmen? Nö könnte ich nebenbei auch was ich mal machen und habe da noch zusätzlich Gold. Ich habe soviel Gold zusammen gehabt das ich meine beiden 80er Chars jeweils 1 Chopper sowie den NPC Mammut geleistet habe und immer noch circa 70k habe. 

Klar das man das nicht von heute auf morgen kann und diesen Betrag so schnell zusammen hat.Das kostet alles Übung und Zeit und ich mache das seit 4 Jahren. Wenn heute Goldprobleme macht grundlegend was falsch und sollte es lernen wenn er Gold haben will


----------



## Dalmus (20. Januar 2009)

Ascor schrieb:


> Also was soll an 55k Gold in knapp 3 Wochen unmöglich sein wie hier einige behaupten?
> [...]
> Klar das man das nicht von heute auf morgen kann und diesen Betrag so schnell zusammen hat.Das kostet alles Übung und Zeit und ich mache das seit 4 Jahren. Wenn heute Goldprobleme macht grundlegend was falsch und sollte es lernen wenn er Gold haben will


Joa... und nun erzähl mir was passiert wenn alle das so machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achja...


Ascor schrieb:


> 3-5k Gold an einem Tag? Da mach ich derzeit mehr.Es ist doch nur Frage wie derjenige das anstellt.Ich kaufe mir im AH einfach mal ebend alle Saroniterze die in meinen Einkaufspreis liegen und SOndiere sie anschließend und  Verkaufe die feritgen Steine im AH:


Das ist kein allgemeiner Tipp, sondern serverabhängig und hängt von 2 Dingen ab.
1. Wieviele Juweliere treiben diesen Handel auf dem Server
2. Wieviele bergbau-betreibende Farmer/Botter gibt es auf dem Server.

Hat man wenig von 1. und viel von 2., dann klappt das Modell.
Wenn's ungünstig läuft, dann sind die Erzpreise meist zu hoch und die Edelsteinpreise zu niedrig als daß man auf die Tour so richtig rentabel wirtschaften kann.

Das gilt dann wohl analog bei allen verarbeitenden Berufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ascor schrieb:


> Klar das man das nicht von heute auf morgen kann und diesen Betrag so schnell zusammen hat.Das kostet alles Übung und Zeit und ich mache das seit 4 Jahren.


Übung und Zeit sind da gar nicht so ausschlaggebend.
Was man braucht sind vor allem: Startkapital und mehrere Chars, welche die verarbeitenden Berufe auf entsprechendem Level haben und über die richtigen Rezepte verfügen.


----------



## TheArea51 (20. Januar 2009)

lol....

ich hatte alleine durch questen ohne die quest sachen zu verkaufen in wotlk +ber 3k gold

ich frage mich manchmal was die leute überhaupt machen auf ihren weg zu 80?

habe 9 chars vor wotlk alle 70 und alle mit epic und im momment habe ich noch 2k gold und gestern erst einen rotdrachen für 1,6k und den bären für 800 gekauft und davor noch für 2k sachen machen lassen, naja war überflüssig da in naxx besseres gedropt war aber nunja ist geschehen^^ kaltweter flug versteht dsich, direkt mit 77 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mariell (20. Januar 2009)

Norgannon schrieb:


> Grüezi Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin nun seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer lvl 80iger mit meiner Untoten Holy Priesterin...
> Nun stellt sich ein Problem... seid lvl 70 spiele ich Holypriest und habe es bis heute nur zum 60% Flugmount geschafft... das will ich nun endlich ändern... als Berufe habe ich Schneiderei & Kräuterkunde... leider ist der Alchi, dem ich die Kräuter immer verkauft habe für einen Anderen Raid, aus WoW ausgestiegen...
> ...




hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwas machst du aber falsch wenn du so wenig gold hast.
ich hab auch ne holy priesterin auf 80 und mach jetzt erst die ganzen netherschwingen quests weil ich irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen bin xD
dailys in sturmgipfel und scholozar kriegst auf jeden fall lockerst als holypriest hin, questen in nordend ist auch kein problem bisher für mich gewesen.
ich bin schneiderin und verzauberer. jeder der mal verzauberer gemacht hat weiss das die immer am ärmsten sind weil man die grünen und blauen gegenstände nicht verkauft sondern de-chantet um an mats zu kommen... und seit wotlk is da auch nimma mit kohle machen weil jeder seine dienste gratis anbietet um auf lvl 450 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein freund von mir is auch kräutersammler und wenn der effektiv mal 2 stunden in nordend blümchen pflücken geht hat der im ah locker 1500 gold dafür.
also is halt auf bronzebeard so, kann sein das das von server zu server variiert, aber ansich is das die schnellste einnahmequelle ----> rohstoffe verkaufen!

alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (20. Januar 2009)

wie war das noch in SoWi, Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis (oder so ähnlich^^)


mein tipp ist halt mal im ah zu schauen, was einfach zu bschaffen ist und teuer weggeht

-->z.B. rezepte beim angellehrer (oder ähnlichem)  kaufen und ins ah setzen
        auf unserem server gehen immo die lowlevel kräuter und erze teuer weg, weil fast jeder inscription oder andere craft-berufe machen will


ansonsten kann ich mich meinen vorpostern nur anschließen^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Januar 2009)

Die Vorposter haben ja eh schon die besten Tips gegeben. Ich habe gestern aus reiner Neugierde mal geguckt wie das bei mir mit dem Gold so ist. 

Wir hatten gestern 10er Raid. Ich bin da quasi mit 0 rein (also vorherige Ausgaben für Buffood (erfarmt und selbst gekocht) und Flasks (krieg ich immer so) und Munition (die paar Silber) nicht mitgerechnet) 

Wir sind nicht wirklich ohne Schaden da durch: 3-4 Wipes (=Repkosten) und trotzdem habe ich an dem Abend 100 g Gewinn gemacht. 
Nun magst du als gerade frisch 80er wohl noch nicht raiden, aber auch bei Heros (die ja auch nicht so lange dauern, wenn man eine eingespielte Gruppe hat) sollte doch einiges drin sein - und das sollte als Holypriest ja doch machbar sein, schließlich werdet ihr Heiler doch eh immer gesucht. Und wenn man dann halt noch kurz vorher die Instanzdailys abholt kriegt man auch noch mal Gold hinterhergeschoben. 

Also wenn jemand auf Lvl 80 über Goldsorgen klagt macht er, wie hier schon viele geschrieben haben, etwas sehr sehr falsch. Ich hab ja ohne groß im AH rumzuhandeln schon das Epische Fliegen für meinen Twink beisammen.


----------



## youngceaser (20. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man fürs Questen ein Flugmount?
> Du kannst in Nordend eh erst ab 77 fliegen und bis dahin hast du locker deine paar k Gold zusammen, wenn du nur Gold für Skills und Reppen ausgibst.


aber ab 77 brauch man für viele q ein flugmount was 1k reiten und mount kostet und nochmal 1k für kaltwetterflug. Mein DK ist atm 75 und hat sich auch nichts extra gekauft halt des teurere dkflugmount aber sind au nur 2 lvl und noch 700 g die fehlen zum glück bunker ich des mit meinem main 



Delonglois schrieb:


> ja so mag ich dass nach gemachter rl arbeit, erst kann ich net schreiben und falls doch bin ich nen lügner, ich liebe es und um mal auf dein nievau zu kommen, wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal klappe halten! Setz dich mal mit der materie auseinander dann könn ma auch miteinander übers farmen reden.
> 
> Mir reicht es eig 2-3 mal die woche zu raiden, heros nur noch seltener, kein marken need und die low heros wie z.B. burg, vio, hdz4, nerub, da ist man in je 25min durch!
> 
> ...


ok sry habe nicht an weniger zeitaufwendige sachen wie im AH handeln gedacht ich nehme meine vorwürfe zurück musst aber verstehen das 140g am tag ohne AH mit job und ordentlich raiden arg übertrieben sind


----------



## hackle (2. Februar 2009)

hab zb selbst grad ein goldproblem (grad meist so zwischn 100 und 300g)
heut vormittag schnell die söhne hodier quests gemacht + daily hero und siehe da in ner stunde warn ca 100g zusammen.
wenn dan nebnbei beim kürschnern mal was wertvollerer dabei is bzw mal ne gefrorene kugel in der daily so hast du im handumdrehn 150g zusammen ohne anstrengung.
hab auch grad nur zeit für die 2-3 raids /woche aber halt mich ganz gut über wasser damit.

und die raidkosten sollte man im raid selbst eigentlich auch wieder rein bekommen ( so isses bei mir zumindest)


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2009)

Sa/So paar Quests gemacht, alle Questbelohnungen dabei gedisst und zum skillen benutzt, d.h. dadurch keinen Gewinn erzielt und es gab ca 1200 Gold...


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (2. Februar 2009)

hackle schrieb:


> heut vormittag schnell die söhne hodier quests gemacht + daily hero und siehe da in ner stunde warn ca 100g zusammen.


Söhne Hodirs ist ein gutes Stichwort, auch wenn das farmen als Holy schwer fällt, kille die Mobs auf dem See bei den Hodirs oder weiter hinten die Feuerelementare, die droppen sowohl (ab und an) ihre Kristalle als auch (ebenfalls ab und an) Relikte von Ulduar, die mit dem letzten Patch nicht mehr seelengebunden sind und man kann sie jetzt in 10er Stacks gegen 250 Ruf bei den Hodirs tauschen ... sehr begehrt im AH zZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekomme zZ 40g für 10 Stück. (ist natürlich serverabhängig, wie viele da oben schon rumgurken ... je mehr, je weniger wert). Hab an einem Abend in ca. 3 Stunden 100 Relikte und 12 Äonenfeuer zusammen gehabt!


----------

